# greeting gifts!!



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

just wondering how many of your vizs do this.

On returning home from wherever or in the morning Peanut will grab something, be it a blanket from her crate or a toy and run to me wagging her tail madly so her whole body is wagging and growling, (in a nice to see you sort of way, not agressive), with the toy in her mouth. This can go on for 20 - 30 seconds till she has calmed down a bit, its so funny we lauh all the time when she does it. She must be so pleased to see us!
She even wakes from a sleep, goes to the door to greet and then goes back to sleep, all with the toy !!

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

yep, we get that all the time. if there is no toy around then it's one of our hands... and he is very gentle with our hand in his mouth.
his back end wiggles so much you would think he had hinges half way down his torso ;D


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

yes, exactly the same here, nothing else matters than finding something to bring to me. I have even tried to hold him sometimes to try to stop him for a laugh but he just goes nuts!! I love it!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Snickers is the same way...he'll greet us by the door and grab a slipper from the outside. Wagging and talking excitedly with his mouth full. Too cute!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

grahama said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just wondering how many of your vizs do this.
> 
> ...


LOL yes! tobi does that ALL the time, its cute as ****, lili just bites and jumps


----------

